# is this sour crop?



## Carmen (Sep 6, 2012)

wondering if there is any suggestions to this, could it be sour crop?
my chicken showed this red swollen patch at the front of the chest over night, it lost all feathers on a patch the size of the palm of a hand. The patch was blood red and felt hot. I had only limited access to the chicken during the day but had someone applying Aloe Vera from my own plant to the outside and feeding the chicken soft cooked rice and yogurt. We noticed that absolutely bad breath... no kissing good night..... We also separated it from the flock so that it would not be pecked on. At the end of the day the red patch was not hot anymore. I massaged the crop gently and put the chicken to bed. Wondering what else can I do, is there any help?


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Not sure about the redness and loss of feathers on her chest but if its sour crop, when you open her mouth, it will have the most awful rotten smell you've ever smelled. You can't mistake it. Trust me. Its nasty. Holding her secure, tip her body head first, downward and gently massage her crop. It should empty for you. Sour crop attacks the respiratory system as a fungus. Something I learned too late after losing Holley to this. Sour crop feels soft and squishy like a water balloon.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm guessing abscess. Just from the pic and the description. You did the right thing and keep doing what you're doing as it seems to he working.


----------

